# how long should the arrow be



## jellyroll (Dec 2, 2007)

I need some advice on arrow length. I have an opportunity to buy some carbon express 6075 Terminator lite arrows at a good price 1.50 each, there brand new with fletchings, noc and inserts installed. There 31" long. First is that a good deal? Ive checked some charts and they seam to say they will work, But I'm new at archery. I'm shooting a PSE Nova hunter S8 it's set at 60lbs and 29" draw length.


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

They should work just fine, thats a pretty good price too!They should be plenty long.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Once you get your bow set up and your draw length properly adjusted, put an arrow on the bow and draw it back. Have someone to mark it about 1" infront of the rest. Your arrow length will usually be 1" to 1 1/2" shorter than you draw length.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

jellyroll said:


> I need some advice on arrow length. I have an opportunity to buy some carbon express 6075 Terminator lite arrows at a good price 1.50 each, there brand new with fletchings, noc and inserts installed. There 31" long. First is that a good deal? Ive checked some charts and they seam to say they will work, But I'm new at archery. I'm shooting a PSE Nova hunter S8 it's set at 60lbs and 29" draw length.


jellyroll:

A long skinny stick with a 1 pound weight is going to be very flexible.

Same skinny stick, but half as long
with the same 1 lb weight is going to be much much stiffer.


Arrows are no different.

If the arrow shaft is too long,
then your arrow will behave too weak.

If the arrow shaft is too short,
then your arrow is going to behave too stiff.

Gotta match the stiffness of the arrow
to the draw weight and draw length of your bow.

When the stiffness of the arrow is perfectly matched
to the energy produced by your bow, then the arrows fly where you want.


www.pinwheelsoftware.com

OnTarget2! archery software.

Very easy to use.



Ideally, have these arrows cut.

If not, then have the inserts glued in,
and use 100 grain inserts.

You did not mention the size of the vanes,
so I assumed Blazer vanes.


If you drop the draw weight down to 53 lbs,
these arrows should work ok for you.


----------

